# Help! Groomer trimmed Samoyed puppy!



## mariebowman (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi! I have a 14 week old puppy, a Samoyed, he's had all his vaccinations so I took him to a groomer for a simple bath and brush (I tried it on my own, but kept messing up so I didn't want to "ruin" him). Well, the groomer trimmed his long hair. Seems to be a couple inches off. I'm to the point of tears. Doesanyone know anything about this? Is my puppy's coat ruined forever? I am seriously beyond depressed and feel like a horrible person so please be sensitive. Having a samoyed was my dream and now I'm afraid his wonderful coat won't grow long again.


----------



## mariebowman (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.340010432772310.66612.100002900673637&type=1&l=c0d904da7c

here are photos of him with short fur (used to be long and sticking out)


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

His fur looks just fine and it won't be like that forever! My dog has long fur and I usually shave it short in the summer and it goes right back to normal in a few months time. He is adorable!


----------



## mariebowman (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you, Syd, for your kind words. The only thing is, the reason I'm so worried is that samoyeds coats don't always grow back or grow back well after being messed with. Their coat, so I've read and been told, is different from all other breeds...if a samoyed was ever shaved..the coat reportedly does not come back,or comes back in patches...now my pup was not shaved, thank heavens! but it's a huge no-no to even trim a samoyed's coat...I was just hoping to find someone who had experience with samoyeds being trimmed...I'm hoping that when he sheds his puppy coat and grows in his adult coat that it'll go back to normal but there's no way to know that now....it could be months and months and months, who knows, if anything changes...oh how heartbroken I am. worried sick. I tried joining a samoyed forum but for some reason it didn't work o_0 Well I still thank you for your words of encouragment, at least I don't feel totally alone at 1:30 AM lol


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I replied already over in the general section, but wanted to assure you not to worry. The problem with coats not growing back properly only happens when they are shaved right down to the skin. I hope you told the groomer that Samoyeds are not supposed to be trimmed!


----------



## mariebowman (Feb 8, 2013)

I responded to your other reply.  lol I have duplicate threads going because I was so worried. o_o Yes I told the groomer. Won't go back again. THANK YOU again for replying, I feel alot better now, alot better.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Can i ask you why you thought you messed up his bath and brush at home?
I am a groomer and i can assure you, once getting his hair trimmed is NOT going to ruin him forever. If it is something you do regularly like every 6-8 weeks like most dogs get groomed(shih tzu, yorkies etc) yes their fur does change over time. But it takes years for it to change. No worries, he will be full and fluffy again in no time!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

A lot of the fluffy dog breeds may get a "trim" to even out their coat to achieve a desired look. Some people shave them for the summer but its also common to see them get a light trim.
A lot of times if you look at the champion samoyed pictures youll see they have a nice even look to their coat. The "feathers" on their legs will get trimmed to get a nice even cut. Sometimes you see them with a nice brushed out natural coat. I have seen this with other breeds like rough collies too. Your puppy got a little more then a light trim but she looks lovely! It won't hurt anything! IT will grow back like normal and next time make sure they only give a bath and nail trim. you should read into grooming a samoyed or talk to a groomer on the forums so you get a understanding of the way their coats work and common hair cuts and grooming solutions are for them. That way when you go to the groomer you will know exactly what you want done and won't get so upset when something like this happens. 

I have not seen shaving dogs hair ruin coats, possibly if it is done a lot ? but I hear this common worry from many people. I have a friend who adopted a 8 yr old collie and she is always " oh sorry about shadows look the previous owner shaved her, so her hair looks weird. Personally I have seen many people shave their dogs over the last 6 yrs and never seen one come back with deformed hair.
nutrition / health issues / allergies / a lot of sunlight / poor upkeep / and bad breeding to me are the main factors for causing poor hair and the root of the rumor about shaving dogs. Maybe certain breeds can't be shaved? We have a owner that shaves their Lab and her hair is fine. ( so stupid!!! ) I would like to hear from groomers prospective though...cause personally I have never seen shaving a dogs hair reflect negatively on the dogs coat.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Fade, here are a couple of links:

http://scottsdalegrooming.com/2011/...er-cuts-help-or-hurt-scottsdale-dog-grooming/

http://groomblog.blogspot.ca/2012/03/shaving-dogs-for-summer-consider-this.html


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Those links are wonderful I learned so much! I might actually make print outs of them to share with the people who come into our clinic to shave their dogs. I think there is a time and place for shaving a dog but most of it is for false reasoning. I always take leo in for a brush and blow out 2 or 3 times a year to get out all of his loose hair. I never dreamed of shaving him. I have always understood that their coats are very good at keeping out the heat as well as the cold. and its important to blow out the undercoat when he loses his winter coat to keep his coat healthy. I find it more effective to have the groomer blow the coat out then trying to brush it out. Even with all the rakes and brushes and tools I Can never get ALL the hair. Having them deshed at a groomers works so much better. 
Our groomer will trim the feathers up on the collies and samoyeds to achieve a even rounded coat. Same with the golden retrievers. ( although SO MANY people want their goldens shaved) Now I understand why its important not to shave certain breeds. 

ty for the info!


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

With an adult Samoyed who has been neutered the coat gets longer, especially the feathering and the tail. In that case it is not unusual to trim. For a young Samoyed or one who is being shown, it should not be done. I know a lot of show breeders, and the large majority do not trim beyond neatening the feet and hocks. The shorter coats you see in show pictures is because they are intact. Some samoyeds have a plush even coat, some have a longer coat. They are supposed to be shown in a natural condition, and those who do cheat and trim their dogs do it in a manner that is not obvious to any but the most expert eye. Sometimes even the experts have a hard time telling.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

He doesnt look trimmed in the photos at all. What likely happened is those puppy hairs(the longer ones) were shed and brushed out during a proper grooming. When a sammy is trimmed, it looks choppy and uneven because of the thickness. I dont think this pup was trimmed at all.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Hm, OP, did you ask the groomer if he or she trimmed the hair? I agree with Graco (who is a groomer, by the way) -- the pup looks normal to me.

I had a Samoyed when I was a kid... they are great dogs.


----------



## mariebowman (Feb 8, 2013)

Newf-mama...to answer your question, I'd been practicing brushing him for a week or two when suddenly I noticed that a small area of his hair looked all strange, like sticking up mohawky-coulicky and would not smooth down or smooth back into the correct direction. So I thought and still wonder if I brushed him wrong and therefor caused it. It has not gone away after 4 weeks, and two baths!

Graco, to answer your question I called the grooming salon to leave a message about it, to not trim sammies. They responded and assured me that it wasn't even touched with a blade, that it was likely what you said..hair falling out as normal! lol I was SO embarrassed that I was all, "don't trim sammies" and they had to explain to me that they didn't. I felt awful, BUT you should have seen him before and after, he was like "half the size" after the groom and I'm a first time sammy owner so I had no idea they could lose so much coat in one groom, it was an huge difference. Oh well now I know, but I don't think I'll be able to live this one down for awhile o_0 SO EMBARRASSING!

Still glad I posted about it, though, even if just to find other dog people and gain wisdom! Thank you all for your replies, I learned so much! Please forgive my silliness


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

What are you using at home to groom him? Having good grooming tools helps A TON!


----------



## mariebowman (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a slicker brush, a rake, and a pin brush


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

mariebowman said:


> Newf-mama...to answer your question, I'd been practicing brushing him for a week or two when suddenly I noticed that a small area of his hair looked all strange, like sticking up mohawky-coulicky and would not smooth down or smooth back into the correct direction. So I thought and still wonder if I brushed him wrong and therefor caused it. It has not gone away after 4 weeks, and two baths!
> 
> Graco, to answer your question I called the grooming salon to leave a message about it, to not trim sammies. They responded and assured me that it wasn't even touched with a blade, that it was likely what you said..hair falling out as normal! lol I was SO embarrassed that I was all, "don't trim sammies" and they had to explain to me that they didn't. I felt awful, BUT you should have seen him before and after, he was like "half the size" after the groom and I'm a first time sammy owner so I had no idea they could lose so much coat in one groom, it was an huge difference. Oh well now I know, but I don't think I'll be able to live this one down for awhile o_0 SO EMBARRASSING!
> 
> Still glad I posted about it, though, even if just to find other dog people and gain wisdom! Thank you all for your replies, I learned so much! Please forgive my silliness


 No need to feel silly or embarrassed! It can be a shock for pet owners to see the changes puppies and their coats go thru! If you dont know what to expect, especially! Doublecoated breeds can look very different before and after a proper grooming because of those changes in puppy coat and removal of the shedding undercoat. Expect more changes in her coat as she grows up, both in texture and density.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

He is a doll! But he doesn't look trimmed to me. Also, no worries on his fur, he is still working on his adult coat so his fur will change over the next two years. 

We have an eskie, we get her groomed approx every 8 weeks. Her ear fur is tidied up, her feathers trimmed, paw pads trimmed, profile (skirt) trimmed a tiny but for a pretty profile & she gets a doggy landing strip (poop shoot...helps keep her butt clean). Her fur & mane are beautiful. The change in her fur after a professional grooming is amazing. And she prances for 1-2 days as if she knows she is extra pretty.

And I don't know how you can mess up a shampoo at home , our dogs love the zoomies after bath. One half way dry we then start to slowly brush them as they air dry. Works great for ours.


----------



## vishresh (Jun 23, 2020)

mariebowman said:


> Log In or Sign Up to View
> 
> here are photos of him with short fur (used to be long and sticking out)


Don't worry it will grow back. We had to shave our Samoyed's hair in two areaa and it is slowly growing back. One area, the hair is completely back.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

7-year-old thread.


----------

